

Don’t Be Scared to Hire Someone Better Than You - lbr
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/20/business/spencer-rascoff-chief-of-zillow-on-leading-by-example.html?src=rechp&_r=0

======
donavanm
As hire As, Bs hire Cs. A quip, but Ive certainly seen it in practice. My
personal interpretation is that the best performers seek to be challenge
themselves. Others, who may not strive or lack confidence etc, end up hiring
those who are at or below their level.

------
lbr
Really interesting. Says we might do this unintentionally (because can't
recognize talent). Or subconsciously. But doesn't suggest that we do this
consciously... I wonder how often this happens.

